# dreeves awesome air powered radial 10 video



## Brass_Machine (Jan 10, 2009)

Giving dreeves a hand...

Here is a video of his awesome 10 cylinder air powered radial!

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=-2074419229342877491&hl=en&fs=true


----------



## Maryak (Jan 10, 2009)

That certainly is AWESOME







Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Jan 10, 2009)

Gorgeous! :bow:

Rick


----------



## dreeves (Jan 10, 2009)

I guess since the video is up I need to post some Pics as Wll.


























The rear housing was remade to make all the tubes in a line. I also changed the front Tubes with 2 bends at 45 degree angles to offset the rear tubes un like the ones pictured here

I hope you like the engine


----------



## IronHorse (Jan 10, 2009)

So nice................great sound :bow:


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 10, 2009)

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:

WOW !! Uber cool !!!

Did you machine the crankcase by hand or CNC ?? Cylinders ??


----------



## T70MkIII (Jan 10, 2009)

Beautiful engineering - love the crankcase.


----------



## dreeves (Jan 10, 2009)

All of the parts were made on manual machines. 1 9inch southbend and with a bridgeport mill at the time without digital readout.

Since then I have aquired a 13 Inch Southbend and A digital readout for the bridgerport


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 7, 2009)

Super nice!

And without even a readout 

Is it your own design? I wouldn't mind taking a crack at that crankcase on the new 4 axis CNC we've got coming at work.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for a great video and pictures of a truly remarkable engine. :bow: :bow: :bow: I hope to see it at a show sometime

Cheers,


Phil


----------



## dreeves (Feb 7, 2009)

KUSTOMKB,

The engine started as rudys 5. I added the five cylinders to the rear. as I guess is part my design but would not have been without Rudys great design. I also had to motify the valve for the five extra cylinders.


----------



## itowbig (Feb 7, 2009)

all i can say is WOW so nice


----------



## seagar (Oct 24, 2009)

WOW!!!!! th_wav

Ian(seagar)
Coffs Harbour.
Australia.


----------



## putputman (Oct 24, 2009)

dreeves, I have logged onto HMEM everyday for the last year or so and I can't understand how I miss this January video. That engine is fantanstic. :bow: :bow: :bow: 
I love the sound of it. I think those air operated engines are just great. Chuck Fellows has prooved that.


----------



## dreeves (Oct 24, 2009)

putputman,Thanks for the great words on my engine. I have been out of the game for a while with work issues. I am back in the shop making chips again


----------

